# Ac50 maintenance



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

I just wanted to know what needs to be replaced/cleaned in an AC50? i recently purchased it, id say 2-3 weeks ago and wanted to get some insight about how often it needs maintenance/replacing.

I am currently running it in a 65 Gal tank w/ a single Silver Arowana. Hes still a juvenile fyi.

thanks.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You didn't mention what media you currently have in the filter so I'll assume you bought this new and it came with the sponge, carbon and biomax. The only media you'll have to replace is the carbon. If you want to use carbon in your filter you should replace it every 4 weeks or monthly. The sponge you should just rinse (squeeze) in old aquarium water during water changes on a weekly basis and the same with the biomax.

If you don't want to spend money on carbon every month you can also use Seachem Purigen 100ml. It'll last approximately 6 months and all you have to do is give it a shake in old tank water once per week during water changes.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c151229/p17630830.html
--
Paul


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can add a second foam insert to increase the bio and mechanical filtration. Put it in place of the carbon, right above the first insert. You can also add some polyester batting between the two sponge inserts for fine filtration. It will clog quickly but is cheap to replace. The sponge inserts will last for years, as will the bio rings.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

When I used my AC50, I would just squeeze the sponge into a bucket of tank water (when doing water changes) and shake around the bag of bio-max in it as well. I would do this once a month.


----------

